# Measuring



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I recently made a tip video on measuring. Check it out and hopefully it helps.


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Cool video with good info that I've never thought about. Thanks


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I usually start with some even marking, 1" or another using a tape or even a ruler. I never have really trusted the ends.. I use the tape for rough guessing, but try to get it narrowed down a bit more than those lose ends..


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

My sight is getting so bad if I am within an inch I am happy LOL


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed!*



Catpower said:


> My sight is getting so bad if I am within an inch I am happy LOL


However, does your wife feel the same way? .... just askin':wink2:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

She still believes me when I tell her this [...............................................] is 12 inches


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Im with all purpose. I worked i and engineering lab and model shop for about three years. This is one of the first things I was told. I always start at the one inch mark and deduct one inch from the final measurement. Don't trust the tape hooks plus the end of an old rule could be worn or cut by some dumb person. To me, Murphy was an optimist!


----------

